
A Conversation About the Legacy of Playstation's Dualshock Controller - loumal
https://builtin.com/consumer-tech/playstation-dualshock-controller-haptic-rumble-legacy
======
nbj914
"If I had to take a rough guess at the number, I’d say there’s at least a
billion rumble-enabled devices in circulation worldwide that specifically use
that dual motor system found in the Sony and Xbox controller."

